# New Gas Cans



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm here to tell you these cans take an engineer to operate and godzilla to have the strength to use it. My neighbor who lifted my 150# plus generator out my truck had a tough time using it. I tried to transfer the fuel to another can by syphoning but its got a screen that prevents that.

I ordered something I hope will work on it. We'll see.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Those new cans are the worst!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I a favorite can, just because it's so easy to use, is about 20 years old. Well, I actually have two of them because I have a one gallon besides the five gallon. 

I won't be happy when these two super old plastic cans say enough and begin leaking.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Those new cans are the worst!


True that! I always end up breaking the clips on the first use.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You have a can like that? More details on how you disabled all that stupidity.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Those things are HORRENDOUS! I hate them


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I swear they changed the threads so you can't use the older spouts. Look for older style cans, that's what I use on the farm for gas and diesel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They did change them. What I ordered is supposed to fit this can. We'll see when it gets here sometime this year. It's too early to remember where I got it from, I'll look at my email in a bit to refresh my memory.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

EZ Pour Spouts


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My new spout arrived and it fits the new can!!! No more struggling with that mess. 

One day I'll tell you how much it traveled around the country before it arrived in mailbox.


----------

